# Hull cleaner



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Whats the best hull cleaner for tanin stains?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

In my experience, the ones that are natural and biodegradable are the worst. The ones with acid are the best. I bought some from Canada but can't remember its name. Let me see if NJD can remember it, because he bought some too. Also, Tidy Bowl costs only a few bucks at any grocery store and I think its the same thing, but isn't as strong and doesn't work as fast. Just remember to cover your trailer good, because the stuff is strong and will definitely stain it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

RPI Acid Fiberglass Cleaner :thumbsup:

http://www.researchproductsinc.com/cleaning.asp


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

any type of "wood bleach" the active ingrediant is Oxalic acid... use a foam roller mix weak, strengthen if necessary... dont get on skin or clothes ... wipe on rinse off.....
http://www.realmilkpaint.com/oxalic-acid-bleach.html


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Play'N Hooky said:


> RPI Acid Fiberglass Cleaner :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.researchproductsinc.com/cleaning.asp


Does someone around Pcola carry this or do I need to go factory direct?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Brite-Starbrite-Instant-Cleaner/dp/B003CYTNYK
I think you can get it at West Marine

Sno bowl is the one I was thinking of as far as toilet bowl cleaners go. Same stuff


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

1pescadoloco said:


> Does someone around Pcola carry this or do I need to go factory direct?


If I'm not mistaken, I think I saw some at the NAPA store on Navy Blvd. Or then again, it might have been at Posner Marine.:001_unsure:

I would also check around some of the marina ship stores.

I usually pick mine up at their main facility in Theodore, AL when I'm down that way. The last time I bought some it was like $16/gallon or somewhere thereabouts. A little goes a long way and don't get it on any metal unless you can wash it off immediatley


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

This is the stuff I used. You have to buy some plastic sheeting from Lowes to cover your trailer. I put mines on with a spray bottle and a second coat on with a foam brush. I did the second coat cause the wind was blowing and that crap kept blowing in my face. You got to use gloves and I suggest a dust mask. Put the stuff on and hose off. Works damn good. 

NJD

http://starbrite.com/productdetail....rs - Washes Marine&ProductSSCat=Hull Cleaners


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Best or cheapest??

IMO Best is O-Acid. Cheapest is diluted muratic acid. 

Good ole white vinigar and water works too...not a dangerous.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Patriot, 

Do you use the vinegar straight or dilute it? How should it be applied and taken off?

NJD


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

If you can get away with vinegar or Oxalic acid thats the way to go. Oxalic acid (H2C2O4), is a strong organic acid but it is not as strong as Hydrochloric acid (HCL) which is a gas. 

Muriatic acid is Hydrochloric acid (HCL). It is available in different molarities (strengths) of HCL. Use this for the really tough jobs. Just be sure to not inhale the fumes and DONT LET IT GET ON YOUR TRAILER.

also remember chemistry rules for diluting an acid: always ADD ACID. Pour whatever you are going to dilute the acid with first and then add acid too the solution.

You can also get oxalic acid in powder frorm from retailers such as West Marine.

Good Chemistry = Clean Boat with less elbow grease:thumbsup:


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Ospho rust inhibitor... I have used it on several boats (white only) and it works like a champ!!! put it in a spray bottle, mist and watch it work! It will take about 10 minutes but it does the work(not you). I have before and after pix if you want to see...


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

What about on powder blue gel coat?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

To add to Haulin Ash's excellent description of Oxolic and Muratic acid, here is the skinny on vinegar.

Vinegar is an mild acedic acid. Made by fermintation. If your grandmother is still around, ask her about the uses of vinegar....there are hundreds. This was "The Cleaning Product" before industry got into the cleaning products business. 

It will not hurt you. It will help you. Completely organic. 

It is a mild, so stubborn staining will require saturation and patience. May take overnoght to see results.

If you want fast, the other acids are the way to go. JUST BE CAREFULL!!!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Patriot said:


> To add to Haulin Ash's excellent description of Oxolic and Muratic acid, here is the skinny on vinegar.
> 
> Vinegar is an mild acedic acid. Made by fermintation. If your grandmother is still around, ask her about the uses of vinegar....there are hundreds. This was "The Cleaning Product" before industry got into the cleaning products business.
> 
> ...


Unfortuneatly, neither my grandparents nor parents are around to ask questions. But I got all the PFF mad scientists so I'm not complaining.:no:
Might try some white vinegar today.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can get hull cleaner at Walmart. It's the same stuff as Starbright but sold under a different name. Much cheaper.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I tried white vinegar today. Sprayed it on waited 10 min, sprayed again waited 10 min. Repeated four times, hosed it off & no luck. Got some oxolic in a spray bottle. I'll try that tomorrow. I'm out of gas for today.

BTW the vinegar worked great on yesterdays stains from my boat ride


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Starbrite hull cleaner at westmarine, wear gloves and face mask. Put it on with a brush let sit for 10-15 mins and wash off, pressure wash if you have one.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

1pescadoloco said:


> I tried white vinegar today. Sprayed it on waited 10 min, sprayed again waited 10 min. Repeated four times, hosed it off & no luck. Got some oxolic in a spray bottle. I'll try that tomorrow. I'm out of gas for today.
> 
> BTW the vinegar worked great on yesterdays stains from my boat ride


Dude...I told you vinager is mild and may take overnight ....and said if you want fast, go with the stronger acids. 

Read and head...or call me and let me take a look at it before you waste a hour. :no:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Patriot said:


> To add to Haulin Ash's excellent description of Oxolic and Muratic acid, here is the skinny on vinegar.
> 
> Vinegar is an mild acedic acid. Made by fermintation. If your grandmother is still around, ask her about the uses of vinegar....there are hundreds. This was "The Cleaning Product" before industry got into the cleaning products business.
> 
> ...


I thought overnought meant ten minutes. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree with some of the folks above. Starbrite works great!! but I have used rust aid before too. purchased at Lowes I put the rust aid or iron out or bar keepers friend in a spray bottle and dillute it, or not, for badly stained boats. Make sure you use lots of soap and water after the chemical treatment though. or you can just give me a call


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

1pescadoloco said:


> I thought overnought meant ten minutes. :laughing::laughing:


See what happens when you breath styrenes and thinners all day... Come home, hop on the computer to do some community service and can't spell. Too bad this PFF doesn't have a spell checker. :thumbsup:

If you are going to use the stionger acids...protection, protection, protection. 

FSR is a O-acid that is very user friendly. It in a gel form. Brush it on with a cheap chipbrush and it does the job. Its not cheap. No worries about acid spray/splash and fumes. 

If going with the heavy acids.....leave it to a contractor who has liability and disability insurance. Not a layman proposition..IMO.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Tried Starbrite rust remover. Did not work after 30 min. Gonna try spraying a pot & leaving it overnight.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

*Hull cleaner that really works*

Tried everything & nothing worked until I tried this.:thumbup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

So what worked? You didn't say. 

NJD


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Iron out?


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

super duty polishing compound & lots of buffing by the babster


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Rubbing compound? Really? So you none of the other crap worked? Did you put anything on it after the compound?

NJD


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

nojerseydevil said:


> Rubbing compound? Really? So you none of the other crap worked? Did you put anything on it after the compound?
> 
> NJD


Nope. Nothing else worked. It was a build up of 7 years of neglect. Waxed it afterwards to help keep it off & make it easier to clean.


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

Just found this thread.

Wasn't easy, but looks so much better. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet deal...

NJD


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Buy a gallon of muraitic acid from lowes, home depot or a swimming pool store. 
Dilute it with water at a rate of about 30% acid and 70% water.You can go up or down on dilution strength. For stubborn stains, you might have to make it stronger. Mix it up in an all plastic 1 gal. garden sprayer. It removes hull stains very well, and a lot cheaper than starbrite hull cleaner. It also works great for cleaning concrete drives and patios, if used diluted at about 10%. Gives you that "just poured look" but you will have the aggregate (gravel) looking at you if it is too strong! 

It will remove rust stains, but strips away any wax. Learn how to use it and you can save a fortune over the store brands.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WORDS of CAUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It"s nasty stuff! 
Rubber gloves and goggles are a must, and the vapors will choke you, not kill you, but unpleasant. 

Have a hose near by to rinse off anything but the hull that it contacts, like your aluminum trailer. It will turn black, and can eat up galvanize also, as well as your driveway. The key is start with a MILD dilution and increase strength as needed to get the job done. Then rinse very well with water, and more water. 
I have used it for years to clean my boat after sitting in the water for a few weeks, not wanting too bottom paint.


----------

